# Question for michigan plowers doing residential



## 1fast432 (Sep 9, 2009)

Called 10 insurance co this morning and got 10 different answers on what insurance I need to do residential.1truck,1 guy,snowblower and shovel.Are you getting the commercial auto ins. for the truck and plow or getting that and business or GL insurance.Doesn't the liability fall on the homeowners ins and if not it seems I would need same insurance as someone doing commercial properties. THANKS NEWBIE


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

You need GL and an auto policy that will cover snow plowing/salting.


----------



## 1fast432 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Terrapro, you always give me an answer and not any BS!!!!!! THANKS JB


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

1fast432;860475 said:


> Called 10 insurance co this morning and got 10 different answers on what insurance I need to do residential.1truck,1 guy,snowblower and shovel.Are you getting the commercial auto ins. for the truck and plow or getting that and business or GL insurance.Doesn't the liability fall on the homeowners ins and if not it seems I would need same insurance as someone doing commercial properties. THANKS NEWBIE


 really you dont need liability insurance for residential snow .... i dont use it for residential only commercial ... but usually your auto insurance would cover it .... AAA does ..


----------



## greencountry (Oct 8, 2008)

This is simple. I don't chime in on threads often but hate when things get misdirected. YES you need commericial coverage. Michigan requires a minimun of $300,000/event coverage. You have to ask your self if you are receiving compensation no matter if it is "residential" or "commercial" you must have a commercial business liability policy. But all that aside it doesn't cost to much even if you are only doing driveways. Remember if you are hired by John Q. Homeowner you are a liable "commercial" contractor. Good luck


----------



## Winter Cleanup (Nov 9, 2009)

All of my personal assets are insured through State Farm so I assumed my business would be too. State Farm wont insure this type of business. Called Farmers, my old company and they told me no too. Should I be telling people I do landscaping not snow removal? Any suggestions on Michigan Insurance Companies for Comm Auto and G/L? I have one truck I plan to do residential and commercial contracts with as a contractor and subcontractor and only do snow removal. In the summer months my truck turns into a recreational vehicle.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Winter Cleanup;872437 said:


> All of my personal assets are insured through State Farm so I assumed my business would be too. State Farm wont insure this type of business. Called Farmers, my old company and they told me no too. Should I be telling people I do landscaping not snow removal? Any suggestions on Michigan Insurance Companies for Comm Auto and G/L? I have one truck I plan to do residential and commercial contracts with as a contractor and subcontractor and only do snow removal. In the summer months my truck turns into a recreational vehicle.


Call Buhl insurance in Trenton..734-676-0100...Ask for Stacey and explain to her what your looking for....They can help you out


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Winter Cleanup;872437 said:


> All of my personal assets are insured through State Farm so I assumed my business would be too. State Farm wont insure this type of business. Called Farmers, my old company and they told me no too. Should I be telling people I do landscaping not snow removal? Any suggestions on Michigan Insurance Companies for Comm Auto and G/L? I have one truck I plan to do residential and commercial contracts with as a contractor and subcontractor and only do snow removal. In the summer months my truck turns into a recreational vehicle.


I do strictly snow and ice nothing in the summer months with my stuff, I use Del Barba Agency 586-725-0432 ask for Ellen thats who I deal with. I have G.L. and Com. Truck Insurance


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JR Snow Removal;872619 said:


> I do strictly snow and ice nothing in the summer months with my stuff, I use Del Barba Agency 586-725-0432 ask for Ellen thats who I deal with. I have G.L. and Com. Truck Insurance


J.R.....Im curious..How much...I have 6 month GL and its $114 a month and 6 comm. auto and its $144 a month


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Double checked the Comm. Truck...Its $180 a month...


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

My agent got me ins through Hasting Mutual.

Yes you need ins like mentioned above. You might want to list it under Landscape, with a snow in the winter. 

Mine is GL with the vehicles covered as business vehicles under the same policy.


----------



## 1fast432 (Sep 9, 2009)

Try Brian Roose at bluewater advisors.248-855-2600 or [email protected]. Mike from lawn pro told me of him. Should know what it will cost this week. Said it should be very reasonable,insuring more for landscaping then plowing brings the rate way down.GOOD LUCK JB


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

1fast432;872684 said:


> Try Brian Roose at bluewater advisors.248-855-2600 or [email protected]. Mike from lawn pro told me of him. Should know what it will cost this week. Said it should be very reasonable,insuring more for landscaping then plowing brings the rate way down.GOOD LUCK JB


I do snow only...So they really get you.....payup


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Matson Snow;872623 said:


> J.R.....Im curious..How much...I have 6 month GL and its $114 a month and 6 comm. auto and its $144 a month


I dont know what the monthly rate is I paid in full to get the discount My G.L. is 1 year Said they wouldn't do 6 month 1 mil for $1100 and Commercial Truck for an 06 2500hd and a 97 gmc 1500 was $1038 6 months, give or take a couple bucks.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks JR....Looks like my prices are in line


----------



## Winter Cleanup (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks everybody... I think i emailed all the insurance companies in a 15 mile radius of me today asking if they cover comm auto snowplows and g/l. I got three yes responses. Tomorrow I will call those three and all the ones suggested above and get some coverage. I will post up the prices in case anyone's curious.


----------

